# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة للمهندس الصناعي



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد للمهندس الصناعي والطرق الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------

